# What is a car you wish you had owned in the past before it was discontinued?



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

London Talking said:


>


 :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

ff said:


> Honda Prelude


Yup, either the 1996 VTEC model or the 2001 Type SH.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

-


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

E36 M3
I almost bought it from the dealer's lot in 1999 but then chickened out when I got an insurance quote.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Lancia Thema 8.32 Ferrari (not like I couldve bought one here in the US anyway)


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

1997-1999 3000gt Vr4.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


>


i think i saw one in my area but not sure if it's the real deal. i only saw the back and i couldn't see whether it was a lhd or rhd car. did look immaculate though.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I wasn't driving at the time, but a mid-80s Audi GT.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Isetta










or a Messerschmitt


----------



## madmax2k1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Maserati Shamal


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Well...since you asked:

1989 CRX Si
1990 Mazda Miata
1997 M3/4
1999 Acura Integra Type R
2003 540i/6 (might still get a second chance on this one)


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

madmax2k1 said:


> Maserati Shamal


  now i see where most of the compact import aftermarket gets their inspiration from. i still don't know what the spoiler thing just under the windshield is for. some prelude people have it on their cars. :dunno:


----------



## madmax2k1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have no idea what's that windshield spoiler is for. But here's another pic of the car in black.


----------

